# 1936 Sky King Tricycle for sale - reproduction



## Gary Meneghin (Nov 19, 2012)

I am selling a 1936 Sky King tricycle ( reproduction ) in red by Airflow for $250. Purchased at an estate sale - still in the original shipping carton and unassembled. They sell for $280 on the Internet. I am reducing the price by $30. It is on eBay right now. If interested pls check it out.  A great Christmas gift or display piece. 

GARY


----------

